# Ozone Coffee Roasters, 11 Leonard St, London



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Visited here on Friday 6th July, before heading off to the Barclaycard Wireless festival.









Needless to say, I loved it. On entering, I got served very fast, the place was pretty busy (At around 1PM), and I took a seat on the long bar at the front. Very rustic table and surrounds, I LOVED it. On offer was a very tempting selection of cakes and pastries, which I managed to resist, next time though ...

Two Mazzer Robur E's on the go, and the Synesso Hydra. No screaming milk to be heard either! I've forgotton what blends were on offer. I was immediately brought over a brown bottle of water and a small glass.

First off was the flat white, I finished this in minutes. Here's a photo after my first sip, with some nice tulip latte art!










Had a beautiful bitter sweetness, with hints of milk chocolate with a slight fruitiness, the milk wasn't too hot and textured beautifully.

Next up I had an espresso, I went for the more fruity beans (You get offered either the more Italian style or Fruity beans upon ordering espresso).

Had quite a sharp grapefruit like flavour, and some red berries in the cup. It's been a while so I can't remember too well.









I then ordered lunch, I had pork and leek sausages with mash. This was wonderfully cooked, tender and bursting with flavour, the mash certainly beats what I'm used to!

The staff were incredibly friendly, helpful and liked to chat, felt very welcome and shall be returning again. The atmosphere is very good, music isn't overpowering, very rustic industrial designs, and you can even walk right up to the roaster! Everywhere was absolutely spotless and shiny, right down to the toilets.

Highly recommend it if you're in London, very easy to get to from Old St tube station.


----------

